# Please don't call user Agony a retard



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 5, 2020)

@Agony just wanted to introduce himself to the kiwi farms when suddenly some very mean people began harassing him!



First someone rated his introduction 'Dumb' and his feelings were hurt!



And then some other mean forum user called him a retard. And he couldn't let it go.







So please, I beg all of you. Please do not rate @Agony's posts 'Dumb', and please, please, please do not go to @Agony's profile and call him a retard.
Thanks.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 5, 2020)

Really disappoints me how some users here would just pick on a poor, helpless retard like @Agony .


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 5, 2020)

It's still OK to rate his posts 'Autistic' though, right?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 5, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> It's still OK to rate his posts 'Autistic' though, right?



He didn't specifically complain about that so I think it's okay. We'll have to gauge his reaction but if it upsets him YOU HAVE TO STOP IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 5, 2020)

@Agony you're a retard.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 5, 2020)

I even tried asking him questions so that I can direct him to the parts of the forum where he'd be most comfortable but he ignored me.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 5, 2020)

@Agony you're not a retard,you're an incel.

Edit: I'm a retard.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 5, 2020)

BanalEntropy said:


> I even tried asking him questions so that I can direct him to the parts of the forum where he'd be most comfortable but he ignored me.



It is unwise to attempt to reason with a retard.



Fromtheblackdepths said:


> @Agony you're not an retard,you're an incel.



"an retard"
Oh no not another one!


----------



## The Fool (Sep 5, 2020)

Murmur said:


> "an retard"
> Oh no not another one!



Only retards care about correcting the retarded misspellings of retarded retards, retard.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 5, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Only retards care about correcting the retarded misspellings of retarded retards, retard.



We're all retarded now! Thanks @Agony this is all your fault.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Sep 5, 2020)

@Murmur agony is baiting people dummy


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 5, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> @Murmur agony is baiting people dummy



If @Agony really is baiting, then he's a master.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 5, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> @Murmur agony is baiting people dummy



Probably, but this applies:


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 5, 2020)

"I was once an incel..."

Say no more...


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 5, 2020)

Agony is a smelly poo poo pants that smells like poo.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 5, 2020)

@Agony is no more retarded than everyone in this thread.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Sep 5, 2020)

Murmur said:


> Probably, but this applies:
> View attachment 1575212


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> View attachment 1575219


That’s still pretty exceptional though.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.


Definition of retard: you.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.


You have a Kiwi Farms account? There. That's our baseline for being retarded.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.


lol shut up retard


----------



## drain (Sep 6, 2020)

im a softhearted person so i wont call him a retard


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.



shut up retard


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Definition of retard: you.


Ok retard


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 6, 2020)

>lolmilking


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony i am so sorry you've been going through this.  What's your first name that we should call you by instead?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.


"What is a retard but a miserable pile of autism?"


----------



## D̥̜̖͗͆̿E̼̰VÔ̦Ȗ̟̹̮͊͋R͊̒ (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> "What is a retard but a miserable pile of autism?"


_Ah... I can see into your mind...
You like lolmilking, don't you?_


----------



## drain (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Ok retard



hey dude i just want to say hi since nobody welcomed you properly smh


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.



I understand you're being intentionally obtuse but I legitimately answered you in your shitty introduction thread when I said this:


Murmur said:


> The first clue was your: "Hello guys I'm new and physically disabled" introduction thread on the KIWI FARMS of all goddamn places. Nobody gives a shit, and if you looked at the site for 6 fucking seconds before posting you would have realized that, provided you aren't an actual retard.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.


It's the Kiwifarms Disability Determination Test, also known as the Boxershorts47 Chromosome Deficiency Detector in honor of forum user and pinoy cock lover @BoxerShorts47. It is  an almost foolproof method of determining whether or not someone is a retard. The way it works is we call someone a retard, and if they start to argue with the assertion that they are in fact a retard, and more importantly want it quantified with certified sources and evidence as to why the user is calling them a retard, then without a doubt that person who was called a retard is a retard. It also determines the severity of the retardation, as the longer the user argues the point, the more severe and crippling the retardation.

After having a look over the test results all I've got to say @Agony is, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Sep 6, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> hey dude i just want to say hi since nobody welcomed you properly smh


inb4 running over to r/AmItheAsshole and writing "hey reddit, people were calling this fucking retard a retard, but i hugged him and said hi, AITA?"

Retard.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 6, 2020)

Murmur said:


> He didn't specifically complain about that so I think it's okay.




Haha, retard.


----------



## drain (Sep 6, 2020)

Nathan Higgers said:


> inb4 running over to r/AmItheAsshole and writing "hey reddit, people were calling this fucking retard a retard, but i hugged him and said hi, AITA?"
> 
> Retard.



who are u retard


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony if you don’t answer my question, I have nothing else to call you but “retard”


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 6, 2020)

His posts read like a Web 1.0 chain letter. Get with the times, retard.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Sep 6, 2020)

OP may be a faggot, but @Agony is a bigger faggot.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

There is no endpoint to faggotry


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.


ok boomer


----------



## Juke and Jam (Sep 6, 2020)

Everyone gets hoisted by their own retard.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Sep 6, 2020)

You first said you were physically disabled. What is your physically disability? Wanna compare x-rays?

Then you said you were mentally disabled, which if you mean retarded, is not true based on your communicative ability.

So what all is wrong with you?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

KeepHopeAlive said:


> You first said you were physically disabled. What is your physically disability? Wanna compare x-rays?
> 
> Then you said you were mentally disabled, which if you mean retarded, is not true based on your communicative ability.
> 
> So what all is wrong with you?


Wot? Dude, the other goyz here called me retarded. I just asked to know their rationale, but to no avail


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Funnily, that's what actual retards do.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Funnily, that's what actual retards do.



Silence, retard.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Silence, retard.


Naah, i dont think I will


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 6, 2020)

This poor retard will soon be experiencing his namesake.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> This poor retard will soon be experiencing his namesake.


With the bait ability of all the users combined, i dont think I'll ever will come even close to that. Neet.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> With the bait ability of all the users combined, i dont think I'll ever will come even close to that. Neet.



Silence, retard.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Silence, retard.


*Yawns*


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> With the bait ability of all the users combined, i dont think I'll ever will come even close to that. Neet.



That's what they all say. Serf.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> That's what they all say. Serf.


Better actually producing something of value, than stealing oxygen,neet.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Better actually producing something of value, than stealing oxygen,neet.



Silence, retard.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Better actually producing something of value, than stealing oxygen,neet.



Yes. Many of us do. We come here to laugh at caged autists like you.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> Yes. Many of us do. We come here to laugh at caged autists like you.


I think you confused who is caged, neet.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I think you confused who is caged, neet.



Silence, retard.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Silence, retard.


Naaaah, not in mood


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I think you confused who is caged, neet.



Speak proper English, you obnoxious goblin.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2020)

Personally I think this retard might be Chinese. He doesn't seem to comprehend plurals, plus he's an obnoxious retard like the Chinese.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Personally I think this retard might be Chinese. He doesn't seem to comprehend plurals, plus he's an obnoxious retard like the Chinese.


Well, China will be a sheet of glass in a few years, so it's all good.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Personally I think this retard might be Chinese. He doesn't seem to comprehend plurals, plus he's an obnoxious retard like the Chinese.



If he manage his social credit as well as his reaction score here then he's pretty much fucked


----------



## CORRUPT🍀 (Sep 6, 2020)

Definitely some persuasion of Asian! My money is on Indonesian or Malaysian. Somewhere around there.

Yes, please nuke China asap


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 6, 2020)

If not Chinese himself, he'll be suffering from small-penis envy of the Middle Kingdom.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Sep 6, 2020)

First thing that came to mind:







Agony said:


> There is no endpoint to faggotry


It's called an overdose.


----------



## User names must be unique (Sep 6, 2020)

not sure an Asian would be using Mong as an insult




unless they truly are catastrophically retarded.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Finally, someone with a brain


User names must be unique said:


> not sure an Asian would be using Mong as an insult
> View attachment 1575661
> unless they truly are catastrophically retarded.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

the retard even spams me via pms now


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> the retard even spams me via pms now


Knowing that you outted yourself as a complete moron in our convo, I can do nothing else but laugh at you and most other tardies that congregate here.
     What's up degenerate? Afraid to have a discussion so you call your sped buddies?


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Well, he's not retarded, not like @Starkiller88UnitedOwl9 or Webby's Boyfriend.  He's got that @BoxerShorts47 "pick and mix" approach to spelling and grammar, I notice.  He went from bait to boring pretty quickly, though.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Personally I think this retard might be Chinese. He doesn't seem to comprehend plurals, plus he's an obnoxious retard like the Chinese.



Makes sense.  Some of the more spergy newfags hail from SE Asia viz. that pinoy faggot @BoxerShorts47 and that Mortal Engines autist from Malaysia.

Edit:  ... @Troon Draugur beat me to it


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony can I rate you a 3 out of 10?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> @Agony can I rate you a 3 out of 10?


Referring to?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Referring to?


IDK, everything?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Guys, y'all too mean to him.
He's just a little slow-in-the-mind, bless his little heart


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Guys, y'all too mean to him.
> He's just a little slow-in-the-mind, bless his little heart


And brain.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> the retard even spams me via pms now



Post them.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Guys, y'all too mean to him.
> He's just a little slow-in-the-mind, bless his little heart


You still fail to explain your reasoning behind calling me retarded


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You still fail to explain your reasoning behind calling me retarded


It's been explained to you several times, by several members. If you can't see your own retardation when you look in a mirror, it's either time to clean the mirror, or get new eyeballs.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You still fail to explain your reasoning behind calling me retarded


I never called retarded.
I just said you are a special kid, so you'd probably get much more stimulation in a special environment for special kids.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You still fail to explain your reasoning behind calling me retarded


Well, the fact that you don't understand contextual colloquialisms is a good start as to why.


So, what crippling oddity will this one have, I wonder?  Racist pedo like @BoxerShorts47? Delusional pedofur like Webby-kun? Batshit insanity like @Starkiller88UnitedOwl9?  @Agony , what's your particular perversion, then?  Might as well get it out now, so we can get started.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Murmur said:


> Post them.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> I never called retarded.
> I just said you are a special kid, so you'd probably get much more stimulation in a special environment for special kids.
> View attachment 1575937


Humor isn't your forte, I can tell (generally creativity is absent in this forum). Again though, you make claims without backing them up.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Well, the fact that you don't understand contextual colloquialisms is a good start as to why.
> 
> 
> So, what crippling oddity will this one have, I wonder?  Racist pedo like @BoxerShorts47? Delusional pedofur like Webby-kun? Batshit insanity like @Starkiller88UnitedOwl9?  @Agony , what's your particular perversion, then?  Might as well get it out now, so we can get started.


If you are referring to "retard" as a contextual colloquialism, then Im sorry to break it to you, but words have definitions.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Humor isn't your forte, I can tell (generally creativity is absent in this forum). Again though, you make claims without backing them up.


I'm not the one repeating the same thing over and over, sweetheart.
Maybe some candy would wipe off that frown?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> I'm not the one repeating the same thing over and over, sweetheart.
> Maybe some candy would wipe off that frown?
> View attachment 1575942


Ummmm, you are doing exactly that actually.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony if I can't call you retarded can I call you stupidly nice?


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Humor isn't your forte, I can tell (generally creativity is absent in this forum). Again though, you make claims without backing them up.


Then tell us a joke so we may be educated by your wisdom Agony senpai.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Sweet
> 
> View attachment 1575941
> View attachment 1575943
> View attachment 1575944


You didnt post the first part....I wonder why xD moron


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> If you are referring to "retard" as a contextual colloquialism, then Im sorry to break it to you, but words have definitions.


Yes, they do.  However. conversational English, the _lingua franca_ of the internet, uses them at its own discretion*.  Hence, you can escape the dictionary definition of being a retard and still have us call you that, because that's the best fit for the tone of the conversation.  Is that sufficiently transparent, or do we need to get some primary-coloured pictures in here?

_*ref_. "An ephebophile is just a pedophile with a thesaurus"


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You didnt post the first part....I wonder why xD moron


Post it yourself.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You didnt post the first part....I wonder why xD moron



Go 5 posts back you retard


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/please-dont-call-user-agony-a-retard.75972/post-7286833
		

Reading comprehension is not your forte that's a sign of retardation just so you know


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Ummmm, you are doing exactly that actually.


Sure, mr "Hurr durr I'm not retarded" for like 40+ messages.
Then again, I never called you a retard, just slow-in-the-mind.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> @Agony if I can't call you retarded can I call you stupidly nice?


Depends, if you are trying to point out that a retard within the context of this community means that someone does not abide by the site's culture, then maybe.
   Trying to be sarcastic, well, not really cutting it


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Then tell us a joke so we may be educated by your wisdom Agony senpai.


Why should he? He's already doing it by typing.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 6, 2020)

Some autism cookies for our neurologically-retarded pet.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Sure, mr "Hurr durr I'm not retarded" for like 40+ messages.
> Then again, I never called you a retard, just slow-in-the-mind.


You keep doing it


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Why should he? He's already doing it by typing.


I don't think he understands that yet, please be patient he has autism.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony is that a Diablo character or a Nurgle spawn?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You keep doing it


Sweetie, your are one dense motherfucker, aren't you?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Nerdfishing level 0


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Depends, if you are trying to point out that a retard within the context of this community means that someone does not abide by the site's culture, then maybe.
> Trying to be sarcastic, well, not really cutting it



"I am not autistic. I just don't abide to society's culture"


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> Some autism cookies for our neurologically-retarded pet.
> View attachment 1575947


Excuse me, can you please explain what you mean by "neurologically-retarded pet" I need at least one whole paragraphs worth of objective explanations to understand your cyberbully terms.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Sweetie, your are one dense motherfucker, aren't you?


You're


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You're


retarded.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Nerdfishing level 0


Ohhh, I see...











Fucking retard.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

פאַרהאַלטן
หน่วงเหนี่ยว 
减速
يؤخر
遅らせる


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

This site seems to be so oversensitive to grammar mistakes , yet at the same time they are botching the English language.  You guys are pretty interesting specimens xD


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

We're pretty sensitive to retardation and autism tbh and you seem to have both


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

And you're also a strange specimen,my delightfully odd fellow. So what exactly _is_ wrong with you? You said you were disabled, can you elaborate?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> This site seems to be so oversensitive to grammar mistakes , yet at the same time they are botching the English language.  You guys are pretty interesting specimens xD


Yay, you are good at grammar ~
There, take a smiley sticker!


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I have brain damage and have made an ass out of himself since I walked into this site, but you specimens said the wrong your/you're so you are just as dumb as me xD kekw


Shut up retard.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> QUOTE="Agony, post: 7286898, member: 64395"]
> This site seems to be so oversensitive to grammar mistakes , yet at the same time they are botching the English language.  You guys are pretty interesting specimens xD


And so are you,my delightfully odd fellow. So what exactly _is_ wrong with you? You said you were disabled, can you elaborate?
[/QUOTE]
Whatever is wrong with me, stopped plaguing me the moment you turned comical af. I'd rather not elaborate. I will keep sitting here observing the chaos spreading


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Shut up retard.


Don't type like that, you'll frighten him.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Yay, you are good at grammar ~
> There, take a smiley sticker!
> View attachment 1575954


Thanks, maybe one day you'll be able to learn too .   Baby steps luv, baby steps


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony, Why do you hate women? Did women hurt your feelings?


----------



## FitBitch (Sep 6, 2020)

I'll try to spell it out real simple for you because I know you can't fucking read or this wouldn't need explaining. 

Before you made an account here you were confronted with forum rules. They're at the top of like every page and probably the most important one is don't power level. No one gives a shit if you're new here, disabled, or an incel. Just post in the threads that brought you here about what you wanted to talk about.

But no, you made a whole thread introducing yourself and shit about you no one asked and when it got negrated you bled in the water and asked why it was negrated (like the stickers even matter). Retard, you fukkin know why, it's because you didn't read the rules or aquaint yourself with forum culture at all before dedicating a whole thread to you like you're special.

Now you're a joke we get to point and laugh at and the longer you stay here arguing about how not retarded you are, the more retarded you are percieved. Just lurk until you understand forum culture, post in your threads of interest and shut up about yourself and you'll be on the road to recovery from your retardation. It's actually really easy


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Whatever is wrong with me, stopped plaguing me the moment you turned comical af. I'd rather not elaborate. I will keep sitting here observing the chaos spreading



Well you're the monkey in a cage to which we throw rocks and peanuts to.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Sep 6, 2020)

Outing yourself as an incel is one of the most retarded things anyone can do, retard.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Whatever is wrong with me, stopped plaguing me the moment you turned comical af. I'd rather not elaborate. I will keep sitting here observing the chaos spreading


No you won't. You'll get into another tard fight when you ask someone to give an essay about why people think you're a retard.



Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Don't type like that, you'll frighten him.


I think he has too much practice being a smug redditor to be frightened yet, he'll just use being called a retard as an excuse to go "haha you can't explain why I'm retarded so you are a dumb specimen xd!". Maybe if he gets doxed he'll run with his tail between his broken legs.


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

FitBitch said:


> I'll try to spell it out real simple for you because I know you can't fucking read or this wouldn't need explaining.
> 
> Before you made an account here you were confronted with forum rules. They're at the top of like every page and probably the most important one is don't power level. No one gives a shit if you're new here, disabled, or an incel. Just post in the threads that brought you here about what you wanted to talk about.
> 
> ...


It is too late for @Agony.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> And so are you,my delightfully odd fellow. So what exactly _is_ wrong with you? You said you were disabled, can you elaborate?





> Whatever is wrong with me, stopped plaguing me the moment you turned comical af. I'd rather not elaborate. I will keep sitting here observing the chaos spreading


And yet you are incapable of even correctly quoting someone else's post.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

> But I am the kind of cripple whose face is malformed, and I obviously am not a career inspiration-speaker


Is this image still applicable to you Agony?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Whatever is wrong with me, stopped plaguing me the moment you turned comical af. I'd rather not elaborate. I will keep sitting here observing the chaos spreading


And yet you are incapable of even correctly quoting someone else's post.
[/QUOTE]
Nah, nah, I'll give him that. I fucked up posting his quote and he must've saw it.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Maybe if he gets doxed he'll run with his tail between his broken legs.


That's a nice idea, maybe we should get on his IP


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Whatever is wrong with me, stopped plaguing me the moment you turned comical af. I'd rather not elaborate. I will keep sitting here observing the chaos spreading


And yet you are incapable of even correctly quoting someone else's post.
[/QUOTE]
I dont give a shit, sweet verbally challenged fellow


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony what type of woman are you afraid of?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> dont give a shit, sweet verbally challenged fellow


Oh, you used a bad word like a big boy! You must feel so proud!


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I dont give a shit, sweet verbally challenged fellow


You *don't *get to call people that you retard.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

I fully dig that his post about mangling grammar had grammatical errors (extraneous space, no period, etc., _almost like it was deliberate_ ) and then he manages to fuck up quoting a post...
Did you train under @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg or something?  I love _faux_-intellectuals with delusions of adequacy; when the tipping point comes, it's always a satisfying payoff.  I await, with bated breath, the discovery of whatever his specific schtick is going to be.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I dont give a shit, sweet verbally challenged fellow



This is exactly why you're a huge malformed retarded incel.
You got a a post exactly explaining you why people make fn of you telling you a way to stop that yet you choose to ignore it and respond to another post


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony would you like to tell the class what you saw out in the world today? Everyone please be patient, he's new to the school.


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh! I see the problem. @Agony has never seen a dictionary.

Re·tard-
verb
verb: retard; 3rd person present: retards; past tense: retarded; past participle: retarded; gerund or present participle: retarding
/riˈtärd/

Delay or hold back in terms of progress, development, or accomplishment.
"our progress was retarded by unforeseen difficulties"

noun
noun: retard; plural noun: retards
/ˈrēˌtärd/
A person who has a mental disability (often used as a general term of abuse).

Origin- Late 15th century: from French retarder, from Latin retardare, from re- ‘back’ + tardus ‘slow’.

Can you see how either of these definitions applies to you? You did say that you have both physical and mental disabilities, yes?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Oh! I see the problem. @Agony has never seen a dictionary.
> 
> Re·tard-
> verb
> ...


Really not. :3


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Really not. :3


Please speak English retard. =3


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

So Agony can you relate to us how you feel as an incel?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Please speak English retard. =3


Quite ironic to hear that from a bunch of people that systematically confuse your with you're


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/are-you-a-lolcow-take-the-quiz.6613/
		





Agony said:


> 29.
> Pretty accurate.
> 29 should be considered "Werecow" or smt..




He got 29 in the lolcow score thread let's try to guess what his responses were and where he lied


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> So Agony can you relate to us how you feel as an incel?


Naah


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Quite ironic to hear that from a bunch of people that systematically confuse your with you're


Quite ironic to hear this from a drooling malformed retard that uses dont instead of don't.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

W





JeanActimel said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/are-you-a-lolcow-take-the-quiz.6613/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 " Were he lied"


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Quite ironic to hear this from a drooling malformed retard that uses dont instead of don't.


Awwwww, uncreative :3


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Naah


Come on Agony, I won't make fun of you if you're sincere about you being an incel.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Awwwww, uncreative :3


Explain what is creative then, for you see I am not an enlightened Incel like yourself.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

FitBitch said:


> I'll try to spell it out real simple for you because I know you can't fucking read or this wouldn't need explaining.
> 
> Before you made an account here you were confronted with forum rules. They're at the top of like every page and probably the most important one is don't power level. No one gives a shit if you're new here, disabled, or an incel. Just post in the threads that brought you here about what you wanted to talk about.
> 
> ...





Hey retard don't forget about this post this could help you


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Explain what is creative then, for you see I am not an enlightened Incel like yourself.


Surely having the potential to come up with something original, which, in the case of your comebacks, is nit happening.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Surely having the potential to come up with something original, which, in the case of your comebacks, is nit happenig.



"Nit happenig"


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Naah


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Surely having the potential to come up with something original, which, in the case of your comebacks, is nit happening.


You know what else is "nit happenig", you not making a further ass out of yourself. Seethe more you drooling mongrel.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony what do you think about the people we talk about here, for example Amberlynn Reid, Chris Chan and Onision?


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> You know what else is "nit happenig", you not making a further ass out of yourself. Seethe more you drooling mongrel.


The dude edited out the happenig but not the nit.
What a sperg


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Come Agony, you opened up with how you're an incel and you can't even tell us more? Do you cum immediately if a lady speaks softly to you?


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Quite ironic*;* to hear that from a bunch of people that systematically confuse *"your"* with *"you're".*


I've fixed that for you, since you apparently lack the wit (or the sense of irony) to do so.



Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Come Agony, you opened up with how you're an incel and you can't even tell us more? Do you cum immediately if a lady speaks softly to you?


> implying women speak to him _at all_


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> The dude edited out the happenig but not the nit.
> What a sperg


I blame the brain damage he suffered as a child that broke his legs and damned him forever to become an Incel.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> I blame the brain damage he suffered as a child that broke his legs and damned him forever to become an Incel.


Again:


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Sep 6, 2020)

Retard


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

fuzzyrodent85 said:


> @Agony what do you think about he people we talk about here, for example Amberlynn Reid, Chris Chan and Onision?


Chris Chan was quite hilarious....at least in the first days of his reign. I do not follow "news" about his life, I only know that he decided to become a tranny for reasons beyond my comprehension.
   Onision and Reid, I know nothing about.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Surely having the potential to come up with something original, which, in the case of your comebacks, is nit happening.


Try losing weight if you want women to like you


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> I blame the brain damage he suffered as a child that broke his legs and damned him forever to become an Incel.


Brain damage that breaks legs. Wow, you should be a doctor....cmon, get out of the basement !!


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Try losing weight if you want women to like you


Im thin :3


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Brain damage that breaks legs. Wow, you should be a doctor....cmon, get out of the basement !!


Then get the hell outta of the bell tower,Quasi.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Then get the hell outta of the bell tower,Quasi.


Uncreativeeeeee


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Im thin :3


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Brain damage that breaks legs. Wow, you should be a doctor....cmon, get out of the basement !!





Agony said:


> Im thin :3


Don't doublepost you idiot.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Brain damage that breaks legs. Wow, you should be a doctor....cmon, get out of the basement !!


I have determined that you got hit by a car as a child when you were playing near the highway that was near your family's trailer. As a comedy joke God decided to keep you alive, but your brain is squished and your legs don't work.

That'll be $50,000 dollars cash, check, or debt?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

fuzzyrodent85 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


You still think that baiting will work.....slow learner, aren't you?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> I have determined that you got hit by a car as a child when you were playing near the highway that was near your family's trailer. As a comedy joke God decided to keep you alive, but your brain is squished and your legs don't work.
> 
> That'll be $50,000 dollars cash, check, or debt?


I diagnosis. Hello diagnosis, I agony


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You still think that baiting will work.....slow learner, aren't you?


Pot meet the fucking the kettle.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> I have determined that you got hit by a car as a child when you were playing near the highway that was near your family's trailer. As a comedy joke God decided to keep you alive, but your brain is squished and your legs don't work.
> 
> That'll be $50,000 dollars cash, check, or debt?


Here, apple.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I diagnosis. Hello diagnosis, I agony


Nice quote idiot. My unedited post did not happenig anymore.



Agony said:


> Here, apple.



wtf nigga you replied to the same post twice?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

You still haven't answered my question, what is being an incel like?


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You still think that baiting will work.....slow learner, aren't you?


@Agony, you already told us about your inceldom and disabilities, might as well send nudes too.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> I have determined that you got hit by a car as a child when you were playing near the highway that was near your family's trailer. As a comedy joke God decided to keep you alive, but your brain is squished and your legs don't work.
> 
> That'll be $50,000 dollars cash, check, or debt?


Oh you have determined now? Fucking insecure clown


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Oh you have determined now? Fucking insecure clown


What the fuck, did you just have so many comebacks that you decided to post all of them in different posts?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

fuzzyrodent85 said:


> @Agony, you already told us about your inceldom and disabilities, might as well send nudes too.


The site's policy is not to share much personal information. I do not consider saying that I am physically disabled, that much of important information.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Y





Zeke Von Genbu said:


> What the fuck, did you just have so many comebacks that you decided to post all of them in different posts?


Clown.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Post pics of your thumb,you'll have that over a certain pinoy.


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> You still think that baiting will work.....slow learner, aren't you?


Stop making excuses and show pics of you being thin. 
Or you are afraid to do that, bc you are fat irl.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> You still haven't answered my question, what is being an incel like?



Judging by the evidence, retarded.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> The site's policy is not to share much personal information. I do not consider saying that I am physically disabled, that much of important information.


It's everything else that's oversharing.
And don't talk about site policy, you didn't read it and if you read it you are demonstrating you understood fuck nothing.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

w4vy_gr4vy said:


> Judging by the evidence, retarded.


But this is the first time of hearing of a facially disabled incel, you can hopefully understand my curiosity.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Stop making excuses and show pics of you being thin.
> Or you are afraid to do that, bc you are fat irl.


Do I even give a fuck about you believing I am not thin? Do you really think I'd share anything that could possibly provide sufficient data about my identity? Naaaah, I'd prefer to continue with the show


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Do I even give a fuck about you believing I am not thin? Do you really think I'd share anything that could possibly provide sufficient data about my identity? Naaaah, I'd prefer to continue with the show


Well, you sure seem to give a lot of fucks about us calling you a retard


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> It's everything else that's oversharing.
> And don't talk about site policy, you didn't read it and if you read it you are demonstrating you understood fuck nothing.


"It's everything else that's oversharing"....come again?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Well, you sure seem to give a lot of fucks about us calling you a retard


True, I used too, till the point my insecurity subsided and the situation turned comical af.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> "It's everything else that's oversharing"....come again?


Let me translate.

"You're a retard Agony."


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> True, I used too, till the point my insecurity subsided and the situation turned comical af.


No it didn't.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Let me translate.
> 
> "You're a retard Agony."


 Whatever neet


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Whatever neet


The incel said.


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Do I even give a fuck about you believing I am not thin? Do you really think I'd share anything that could possibly provide sufficient data about my identity? Naaaah, I'd prefer to continue with the show


Dude, you really begged for attention from the beginning.
That's why i am asking you about this.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> No it didn't.


It actually did. It genuinely evolved past the point where it can be taken seriously....or any of you taken seriously.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Im thin :3


really? what's your bmi



Agony said:


> It actually did. It genuinely evolved past the point where it can be taken seriously....or any of you taken seriously.


the autism... it's reached over 9000!


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> It actually did. It genuinely evolved past the point where it can be taken seriously....or any of you taken seriously.


And yet you stood up for like 10 hours on this site, "debating" and PMing Kiwis about you being a retard.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Whatever neet





Agony said:


> Awwwww, uncreative :3


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> really? what's your bmi


Deduction baiting ability 0


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> And yet you stood up for like 10 hours on this site, "debating" and PMing Kiwis about you being a retard.


Hey I'm just getting warmed up.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Deduction baiting ability 0


what is "deduction baiting"
you just know it's an ungodly number lmao
have you tried not being ugly? Women would like that


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

K





Monika H. said:


> And yet you stood up for like 10 hours on this site, "debating" and PMing Kiwis about you being a retard.


About the pms, I did not start any conversation with other members. They initiated it, I replied. As for the 10 hours, most of those goys commenting on my posts, and attempting to bait me, seem to be in synchronicity with me....so...


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony , You still did not answer to my questions on why do you hate women and on pics of you being irl thin.
@coma.baby.jpg answered to my questions and provided pics of her feet and of her being fat irl.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> what is "deduction baiting"
> you just know it's an ungodly number lmao
> have you tried not being ugly? Women would like that


Again I keep saying he's Quasimodo.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> K
> About the pms, I did not start any conversation with other members. They initiated it, I replied. As for the 10 hours, most of those goys commenting on my posts, and attempting to bait me, seem to be in synchronicity with me....so...


God I hope at least you changed your diaper


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> what is "deduction baiting"
> you just know it's an ungodly number lmao
> have you tried not being ugly? Women would like that


Giving you my BMI could be used to ,roughly, deduce my height/weight. Paired with other information posted by me, it could enrich your database and increase the propability of doxing.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> God I hope at least you changed your diaper


Unintelligible Kiwi screeching


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Giving you my BMI could be used to ,roughly, deduce my height/weight. Paired with other information posted by me, it could enrich your database and increase the propability of doxing.


Don't worry, what you gave us plus your IP will do the trick.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Giving you my BMI could be used to ,roughly, deduce my height/weight. Paired with other information posted by me, it could enrich your database and increase the propability of doxing.


i know literally nothing about you except that you're a fat and ugly incel lmao
idk about the other kiwis but I don't have access to some super secret information database which lists all the physical measurements of Internet users (if there is one pls let me in)


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Unintelligible Kiwi screeching


I take it you did not change it.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> @Agony , You still did not answer to my questions on why do you hate women and on pics of you being irl thin.
> @coma.baby.jpg answered to my questions and provided pics of her feet and of her being fat irl.


So if coma.baby did it, should I do it too? How didn't I think of that!?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 6, 2020)

Aww he's like a pissy little Chihuahua. Do you guys think Null will let us keep him?


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> So if coma.baby did it, should I do it too? How didn't I think of that!?


:autism:


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Come on dude,let's hear about how much of an incel you say you are.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

BanalEntropy said:


> Aww he's like a pissy little Chihuahua. Do you guys think Null will let us keep him?


I hope long enough 'til we can get a thread + dox of him going


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

BanalEntropy said:


> Aww he's like a pissy little Chihuahua. Do you guys think Null will let us keep him?


You can keep him I don't know what type of fleas this mutt has.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Don't worry, what you gave us plus your IP will do the trick.


pm me, let's get this party started


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> So if coma.baby did it, should I do it too? How didn't I think of that!?


Yes. Just show us your irl thin body.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> i know literally nothing about you except that you're a fat and ugly incel lmao
> idk about the other kiwis but I don't have access to some super secret information database which lists all the physical measurements of Internet users (if there is one pls let me in)


I never said that you'll upload my data onto a supercomputer on your mothership. I simply am saying that BMI is not that useless of information if you are planning on stalking someone.
  I never said you will, but I am being cautious.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I never said you will, but I am being cautious


Too late now


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I never said that you'll upload my data onto a supercomputer on your mothership. I simply am saying that BMI is not that useless of information if you are planning on stalking someone.
> I never said you will, but I am being cautious.


well given that you are so reluctant to provide it, even though BMI has _two_ components (weight and height), that tells me that you must be so incredibly obese that we'd know right away since it could be that you're also very tall.
Also you picked a fat ogre as your pfp lmfao

how about going for a run


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I never said that you'll upload my data onto a supercomputer on your mothership. I simply am saying that BMI is not that useless of information if you are planning on stalking someone.
> I never said you will, but I am being cautious.


This post: "I am being cautious"

Your introduction: "Hello I am a drooling malformed retarded Incel and I don't understand how this site works. You're all anti-pedo vigilantes right?"


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Don't worry, what you gave us plus your IP will do the trick.


pm me too fam.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> I hope long enough 'til we can get a thread + dox of him going


I don't know, he still seems kinda milquetoast at the moment.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> I don't know, he still seems kinda milquetoast at the moment.


For now.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

can't hurt to get ahead


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Sep 6, 2020)

Was I gone for so long? never heard of that ret... exceptional individual


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Alright Agony tell us how you feel about the incel subculture, you said that's what brought you to the farms, so you must have some favorite tidbits.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony I have some questions for you since you said you want to discuss incel culture.
would you ever stalk a woman who rejected you?


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

I am surprised that @Agony managed to make this thread have 12 pages in a single day.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony what's your hygiene like?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am surprised that @Agony managed to make this thread have 12 pages in a single day.


Can we make it thirteen?


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Can we make it thirteen?


I wonder what we'll find out about him. Is he a furry? Does he have an Only Fans? Is his dog forced to lick his penis? The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

fuzzyrodent85 said:


> I wonder what we'll find out about him. Is he a furry? Does he have an Only Fans? Is his dog forced to lick his penis? The possibilities are endless.


Who knows? We already know he's an incel and has a fucked up face. That's why I keep internalizing him as old Quasimodo.


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

fuzzyrodent85 said:


> I wonder what we'll find out about him. Is he a furry? Does he have an Only Fans? Is his dog forced to lick his penis? The possibilities are endless.


I still don't know why he hates woman so much .


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 6, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I still don't know why he hates woman so much .


Maybe @Agony is a troon.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I still don't know why he hates woman so much .


Because they make his PP go hard and he doesn't understand the process.


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 6, 2020)

Hope he's not trying to delete his account, you can't do that here.



Fromtheblackdepths said:


> That's why I keep internalizing him as old Quasimodo.


Old Quasi actually got out and did something with his short life, @Agony just throws a fit online when people give him naughty stickers.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> View attachment 1576046
> Hope he's not trying to delete his account, you can't do that here.
> 
> 
> Old Quasi actually got out and did something with his short life, @Agony just throws a fit online when people give him naughty stickers.


Ooooh, what secrets is he trying to hide?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Ooooh, what secrets is he trying to hide?


Probably his e-mail


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Is he done? Did Agony saw this was a losing battle and is trying to delete his account?


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

If he's run out of steam already, then he's piss-poor fodder.  Dull, @Agony; I was expecting a bit more than "flash-card" answers repeated _ad nauseum_ and cowardice.  We've already got one of those and his pinoy-pedo ass is posting a lot lately, you'll have to up your game unless you want to remain a side-show, off the main drag.  No spicy takes to share with us?  No deviant ideologies?  What a fucking ham sandwich.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Is he done? Did Agony saw this was a losing battle and is trying to delete his account?


I miss him already
He was a gud gay


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony I will give you my virginity if you stay so you will no longer be an incel. Don't leave without saying goodbye.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> I miss him already
> He was a gud gay


All the poor guy had to do was not say he was a disabled incel.
_The other, which held this one in a close embrace, was the skeleton of a man. It was noticed that his spinal column was crooked, his head seated on his shoulder blades, and that one leg was shorter than the other.  _
Except in this case he isn't holding Esmerelda in death.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> All the poor guy had to do was not say he was a disabled incel.
> _The other, which held this one in a close embrace, was the skeleton of a man. It was noticed that his spinal column was crooked, his head seated on his shoulder blades, and that one leg was shorter than the other.  _
> Except in this case he isn't holding Esmerelda in death.


> tfw even in death, you can't get some.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Sep 6, 2020)

On the Internet nobody knows you're a dog.
Except if you fucking tell them you mongoloid.


----------



## Revo (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony will be back soon guys. 
Do not worry about him.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Still though, no one actually cares to define "retard". Then they proceed to say "you can't reason with a retard", when you are actually the ones not even showing the slightest interest in pointing what deems one retarded.


A retard is an exceptional individual with severe mental impairments.
When someone calls you a retard, they are either genuinely mistaking you for someone with severe mental impairments or suggesting that even with the potential for full command of your mental capacities, you are acting like such a stupid jackass that your behavior is indistinguishable from that of a retard.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 6, 2020)

Holy fucking shit what autism have I unleashed on the world with the creation of this thread? I didn't know...


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Giving you my BMI could be used to ,roughly, deduce my height/weight. Paired with other information posted by me, it could enrich your database and increase the propability of doxing.





Agony said:


> I never said that you'll upload my data onto a supercomputer on your mothership. I simply am saying that BMI is not that useless of information if you are planning on stalking someone.
> I never said you will, but I am being cautious.


Imagine being so fucking retarded that you think your BMI can be used to dox you.

lol, confirmed for fatty. Have a good nap. See you soon.

To all the rest of you: I love you all. Semper fi


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow this retards still at it?

I spent all day yesterday at a beach party getting drunk. This dude stayed in his room butting his head against a brick wall.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Wow this retards still at it?
> 
> I spent all day yesterday at a beach party getting drunk. This dude stayed in his room butting his head against a brick wall.


Hope you got COVID you sunburned faggot.

@Agony is based and redpilled


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 6, 2020)

Murmur said:


> Holy fucking shit what autism have I unleashed on the world with the creation of this thread? I didn't know...


What did you reasonably expect? Don't be so modest, now.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Hope you got COVID you sunburned faggot.
> 
> @Agony is based and redpilled


How's your "shit up every thread you can find until they let you back into chat" plan going?


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> How's your "shit up every thread you can find until they let you back into chat" plan going?


Awww cmon. This one is full of autismos. A little more can’t hurt.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> How's your "shit up every thread you can find until they let you back into chat" plan going?


I got gifted supporters so I must be doing something right.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Hope you got COVID you sunburned faggot.
> 
> @Agony is based and redpilled



I did

And now I'm coming after _you!_


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I did
> 
> And now I'm coming after _you!_


Have already got COVID, I am a god in human clothing - COVID shoots out of my fingertips


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> I got gifted supporters so I must be doing something right.


So did BoxO'Shit, I wouldn't get too tumescent about it.  At least you're varied, I'll give you that.


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Sep 6, 2020)

The amount of projection coming from @Agony is pretty great. A physically retarded self proclaimed incel is calling people who dont like him neets.

Please continue


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Sep 6, 2020)

Jesus that OP sounds like Max Fischer's introduction speech at the public HS in Rushmore


----------



## Looney Troons (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m really disappointed in all of you. The thread title specifically asks to NOT call the user @Agony a retard, and that’s all the lot of you seemed to do.


----------



## Mary Lee Walsh (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony you said you only suffer from physical disabilities but not mental.  There were a few users here that gave you sincere advice and you seemed to have ignored them.  

This thread was totally entertaining though, but Agony I’m with the other users on one thing.  You opened up talking about your incel status.  Will you PLEASE elaborate on that?  

Also you called many of us neets.  I’m sure there’s many kiwis who are unemployed especially now with what’s happening around the world.  With that being said, are you employed and/or in school?  

Also curious if you’re azn


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Mary Lee Walsh said:


> @Agony you said you only suffer from physical disabilities but not mental.  There were a few users here that gave you sincere advice and you seemed to have ignored them.
> 
> This thread was totally entertaining though, but Agony I’m with the other users on one thing.  You opened up talking about your incel status.  Will you PLEASE elaborate on that?
> 
> ...


I would like to add that I am curious about your disability. Thank you.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> I’m really disappointed in all of you. The thread title specifically asks to NOT call the user @Agony a retard, and that’s all the lot of you seemed to do.


Hey, if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck and autistically shits out responses like a retard, what are we supposed to do?


----------



## Looney Troons (Sep 6, 2020)

Hey guys, I am new to the site so, I do not really know where else should I post this.
I know I sound like the new awkward, clueless kid entering the class, and I hope you will spare me of the initiation ridicule :p .
Well....what sparked my interest inititally, was that there seem to be quite a lot of posts about the incel subculture (I will not deny that, lolmilking opportunities are abudant in that community) , because I myself am an incel, as far as the real definition goes.
I was born physically disabled, and consequently I have pretty dysmorphic features. Nevertheless, I ain't here to enter into conflicts, or attempt to elicit sympathy for the community.
However, your take on the matter would be valuable, and if you would like to share your opinions on the phenomena, whatever that opinion is, I would welcome it.
I am a non native English speaker, so please, excuse my bad english.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony  I don't believe you were born a mangle. Care to post some pics to show us you are truly deformed rather than just trying to excuse your virginity? Also, look up Russel Greer. If youreally ARE deformed,he has the solution for your incelness.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Dudes, I just wrote a shitty introduction and almost everyone begun attacking me.
 I am not here to exchange insults, but for whatever reason you kept spamming "retarded". Nevertheless, I stated I am an incel. I am not a misogynist, I am not as socially inept as the stereotypical incel, I do have friends and I am in grad school (to answer a user's question). I was ousted by incels.co because I did upset some users saying that I am not a truecel, which means that I had 1 relationship, and therefore am not a "khhv". 
     Troon Draugur, you referred to me as faux intellectual for what reason? The only thing I did was retalliating against waves upon waves of insults.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dudes, I just wrote a shitty introduction and almost everyone begun attacking me.
> I am not here to exchange insults, but for whatever reason you kept spamming "retarded". Nevertheless, I stated I am an incel. I am not a misogynist, I am not as socially inept as the stereotypical incel, I do have friends and I am in grad school (to answer a user's question). I was ousted by incels.co because I did upset some users saying that I am not a truecel, which means that I had 1 relationship, and therefore am not a "khhv".
> Troon Draugur, you referred to me as faux intellectual for what reason? The only thing I did was retalliating against waves upon waves of insults.


Welcome home.

Can you tell us about the 1 relationship?


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dudes, I just wrote a shitty introduction and almost everyone begun attacking me.


But WHY did you write an introduction for yourself? The reason holds the answers to the questions that you seek.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> The only thing I did was retalliating against waves upon waves of accurate statements


FTFY


----------



## Childe (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dudes, I just wrote a shitty introduction and almost everyone begun attacking me.
> I am not here to exchange insults, but for whatever reason you kept spamming "retarded". Nevertheless, I stated I am an incel. I am not a misogynist, I am not as socially inept as the stereotypical incel, I do have friends and I am in grad school (to answer a user's question). I was ousted by incels.co because I did upset some users saying that I am not a truecel, which means that I had 1 relationship, and therefore am not a "khhv".
> Troon Draugur, you referred to me as faux intellectual for what reason? The only thing I did was retalliating against waves upon waves of insults.


Why are you mentally disabled?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> But WHY did you write an introduction for yourself? The reason holds the answers to the questions that you seek.


Good question, I guess I was going through an anxiety episode, which did lead me to a pretty poor decision. The introduction was a mistake, but what prompted it was that I did genuinely desired to hear your take on the issue.
Not to shit on you, not to argue, but to listen to what you have to say about the whole incel thing


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dudes, I just wrote a shitty introduction and almost everyone begun attacking me.
> I am not here to exchange insults, but for whatever reason you kept spamming "retarded". Nevertheless, I stated I am an incel. I am not a misogynist, I am not as socially inept as the stereotypical incel, I do have friends and I am in grad school (to answer a user's question). I was ousted by incels.co because I did upset some users saying that I am not a truecel, which means that I had 1 relationship, and therefore am not a "khhv".
> Troon Draugur, you referred to me as faux intellectual for what reason? The only thing I did was retalliating against waves upon waves of insults.


Fuck off retard.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

bookiedookie said:


> Why are you mentally disabled?


I ain't.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Good question, I guess I was going through an anxiety episode, which did lead me to a pretty poor decision. The introduction was a mistake, but what prompted it was that I did genuinely desired to hear your take on the issue.
> Not to shit on you, not to argue, but to listen to what you have to say about the whole incel thing


I can help you have sex with a girl. But I need some information.

How bad is your deformity? You mentioned it affected your face?

How much money do you have?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Good question, I guess I was going through an anxiety episode, which did lead me to a pretty poor decision. The introduction was a mistake, but what prompted it was that I did genuinely desired to hear your take on the issue.
> Not to shit on you, not to argue, but to listen to what you have to say about the whole incel thing


And look how well that went.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> And look how well that went.


Nothing really changed. My intentions were not to "debate" you or something.
I just asked for your opinions


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Good question, I guess I was going through an anxiety episode, which did lead me to a pretty poor decision. The introduction was a mistake, but what prompted it was that I did genuinely desired to hear your take on the issue.
> Not to shit on you, not to argue, but to listen to what you have to say about the whole incel thing



Muh anxiety.
Are you off/did you just take your meds?
You don't act like earlier today you actually admit mistakes wtf


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I ain't.


That's exactly what a retard would say


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Nothing really changed. My intentions were not to "debate" you or something.
> I just asked for your opinions


Well, you got them.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Muh anxiety.
> Are you off/did you just take your meds?
> You don't act like earlier today you actually admit mistakes wtf


Dude I'm sleepless two days straight.
I came back to see if we could talk like humans.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dude I'm sleepless two days straight.
> I came back to see if we could talk like humans.


Answer our questions then


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> Well, you got them.


Just "incels are exceptional" and that's it? If you were to give them some useful advice, what would it be?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dude I'm sleepless two days straight.
> I came back to see if we could talk like humans.


Look serious talk now: you should go away and never return for your own good. Especially if you suffer from anxiety and insomnia.
People calling you retard is not the worst thing that can happen to you on here.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dude I'm sleepless two days straight.
> I came back to see if we could talk like humans.


Go to sleep then. It's late


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Just "incels are exceptional" and that's it? If you were to give them some useful advice, what would it be?


Kill yourself.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dude I'm sleepless two days straight.


It's because someone called you a retard?


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Just "incels are exceptional" and that's it? If you were to give them some useful advice, what would it be?


I don't think that incels are exceptionals. They are just subhumans.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> Answer our questions then


As long as you do not intend to keep trolling, I am ok on amswering most questions. As for the disability, I have Amyoplasia.



Quijibo69 said:


> It's because someone called you a retard?


Two days, even before I joined kiwifarms



Monika H. said:


> I don't think that incels are exceptionals. They are just subhumans.


Subhumans in the sense they describe themselves, or because you believe they do not get their asses up and actually do something about their situation? Do you believe that it is just genetically determined that they will be failures?


----------



## Childe (Sep 6, 2020)

If I offered to have sex with you this week, when would my flight leave to your location and how much money are you giving me?


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

I knew it wouldn’t be a big deal. Just using it for pity points.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Subhumans in the sense they describe themselves, or because you believe they do not get their asses up and actually do something about their situation?


They are subhumans because they refuse to do something, _anything, _about their situations and blame others for it.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dudes, I just wrote a shitty introduction and almost everyone begun attacking me.
> I am not here to exchange insults, but for whatever reason you kept spamming "retarded". Nevertheless, I stated I am an incel. I am not a misogynist, I am not as socially inept as the stereotypical incel, I do have friends and I am in grad school (to answer a user's question). I was ousted by incels.co because I did upset some users saying that I am not a truecel, which means that I had 1 relationship, and therefore am not a "khhv".
> Troon Draugur, you referred to me as faux intellectual for what reason? The only thing I did was retalliating against waves upon waves of insults.


It helps if you actually tag people you want to respond to questions, just type "@" before their username.
I called you a faux intellectual because you appear to have some smarts but not enough to avoid making that introductory post, or to avoid engaging with us here; calling us mongs, uncreative, affecting an "unbothered" air whilst clearly being somewhat bothered, etc., etc.  
Instead of just posting "lol, calm down" and then leaving the thread, a path that would have netted you significantly less grief, you railed against our perceived abuse and continued to do so at some length.  Which is reminiscent of other posters on the site (who are/have been in your current position) who fancy themselves intellectually gifted but prove otherwise with every post.  I might be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 1576610
> I knew it wouldn’t be a big deal. Just using it for pity points.


Depends. Sometimes looking abnormal enough does the trick. My intention was not to elicit pity, though.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 1576610
> I knew it wouldn’t be a big deal. Just using it for pity points.


Should have expected it.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 6, 2020)

Now normally I wouldn't call anyone a retard unless they are acting like one..and I don't know Agony buuut.

I like doing the opposite of what I am told because I am just an asshole that way.

Agony is a Retard.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Depends. Sometimes looking abnormal enough does the trick. My intention was not to elicit pity, though.


So girls are mean to you cause crutches? Do you have leg braces too or no?


----------



## Draza (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dudes, I just wrote a shitty introduction and almost everyone begun attacking me.
> I am not here to exchange insults, but for whatever reason you kept spamming "retarded". Nevertheless, I stated I am an incel. I am not a misogynist, I am not as socially inept as the stereotypical incel, I do have friends and I am in grad school (to answer a user's question). I was ousted by incels.co because I did upset some users saying that I am not a truecel, which means that I had 1 relationship, and therefore am not a "khhv".
> Troon Draugur, you referred to me as faux intellectual for what reason? The only thing I did was retalliating against waves upon waves of insults.


Opinions on women and relationships?


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 6, 2020)

I guess Agony's one and only relationship finished because the other party didn't want be literally fucking retarded.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> It helps if you actually tag people you want to respond to questions, just type "@" before their username.
> I called you a faux intellectual because you appear to have some smarts but not enough to avoid making that introductory post, or to avoid engaging with us here; calling us mongs, uncreative, affecting an "unbothered" air whilst clearly being somewhat bothered, etc., etc.
> Instead of just posting "lol, calm down" and then leaving the thread, a path that would have netted you significantly less grief, you railed against our perceived abuse and continued to do so at some length.  Which is reminiscent of other posters on the site (who are/have been in your current position) who fancy themselves intellectually gifted but prove otherwise with every post.  I might be wrong, but I doubt it.


  I get it. No, I am not intellectually gifted. I am a midwit, if you are familiar with the term. However, I do feel like a lot of people here are on the gifted range, judging by the quality if sone discussions and the aesthetic of the site.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony what's happening man? You used to shit on everyone and be a pretentious cunt but now you're throwing a sad pity party


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I get it. No, I am not intellectually gifted. I am a midwit, if you are familiar with the term. However, I do feel like a lot of people here are on the gifted range, judging by the quality if sone discussions and the aesthetic of the site.


Flattery will get you everywhere, my lovely. Go on.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I get it. No, I am not intellectually gifted. I am a midwit, if you are familiar with the term. However, I do feel like a lot of people here are on the gifted range, judging by the quality if sone discussions and the aesthetic of the site.


Ahahahah no. 
We are a bunch of idiot autists. Why else would we be on this site?


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I get it. No, I am not intellectually gifted. I am a midwit



That explains all the bad faith arguments and strawmans you've put out there thus far.

Do you like friend chicken?


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> @Agony what's happening man? You used to shit on everyone and be a pretentious cunt but now you're throwing a sad pity party


He’s had time to sleep it off a little and is probably regretting being a sperg.

He’s not a bad feller. Just misunderstood.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

edit--shit thought this was the pm lmfao srry


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Draza said:


> Opinions on women and relationships?


I have no great experience in relationships, so I can not say something relevant. About women? I do not harbor any resentment, at least nowadays, neither I wish to criticize or assume what they are attracted to. I guess there is a multitude of factors, and I am really not in the mood to keep ruminating about the "whys".  As for froendships, I had/have female friends, and in general I have gone past the social anxiety stage years ago.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Any Marx Brothers fans in here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT IN MY CHRISTIAN THREAD


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Just "incels are exceptional" and that's it? If you were to give them some useful advice, what would it be?


One piece of useful advice I can give is to stop identifying with the term incel.


----------



## FitBitch (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dudes, I just wrote a shitty introduction and almost everyone begun attacking me.
> I am not here to exchange insults, but for whatever reason you kept spamming "retarded". Nevertheless, I stated I am an incel. I am not a misogynist, I am not as socially inept as the stereotypical incel, I do have friends and I am in grad school (to answer a user's question). I was ousted by incels.co because I did upset some users saying that I am not a truecel, which means that I had 1 relationship, and therefore am not a "khhv".
> Troon Draugur, you referred to me as faux intellectual for what reason? The only thing I did was retalliating against waves upon waves of insults.


My good advice falls on deaf ears. It never paid me to be generous.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> One piece of useful advice I can give is to stop identifying with the term incel.


I can’t agree with this hard enough.

And maybe evaluate what it is about you that YOU can change for the better. Only you can get you laid.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 6, 2020)

Incel is synonymous with failure. 
So calling yourself an incel is basically calling yourself a failure.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I have no great experience in relationships, so I can not say something relevant. About women? I do not harbor any resentment, at least nowadays, neither I wish to criticize or assume what they are attracted to. I guess there is a multitude of factors, and I am really not in the mood to keep ruminating about the "whys".  As for froendships, I had/have female friends, and in general I have gone past the social anxiety stage years ago.





Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> One piece of useful advice I can give is to stop identifying with the term incel.


Nailed it.  "Incel" is a mindset and a lifestyle, not just a collective noun.  There's a world of difference between being a guy who's not getting laid and a guy who calls himself an incel.  If your quoted post is to be believed, then you're not _per se_ an incel.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> One piece of useful advice I can give is to stop identifying with the term incel.


At some point, I did cut off every tie to the community, but I got sucked in again. It is true though, that in moments of mental clarity I do realise that what I am bothered by is not the lack of romantic relationships, but my dissatisfaction with my life.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Nailed it.  "Incel" is a mindset and a lifestyle, not just a collective noun.  There's a world of difference between being a guy who's not getting laid and a guy who calls himself an incel.  If your quoted post is to be believed, then you're not _per se_ an incel.


Totally off topic (lol) but I can’t read the phrase “per se” without wanting to slap the shit out of Russell. Carry on.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> At some point, I did cut off every tie to the community, but I got sucked in again. It is true though, that in moments of mental clarity I do realise that what I am bothered by is not the lack of romantic relationships, but my dissatisfaction with my life.


What are you doing to remedy this dissatisfaction?  What areas of your life are making you dissatisfied?


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> At some point, I did cut off every tie to the community, but I got sucked in again. It is true though, that in moments of mental clarity I do realise that what I am bothered by is not the lack of romantic relationships, but my dissatisfaction with my life.


Both are most likely linked.
The best piece of advice I heard a out a relationship is : Having a good relationship is not all about choosing the right person rather how you approach it.

Life is 20 % bad things happening to you but 80% how you deal with it


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> What are you doing to remedy this dissatisfaction?  What areas of your life are making you dissatisfied?


Hmmm, I think that I was/am (to a point) consumed by pride, that will/would not let me ask for support or help when I need it. On top of that, I've developed pretty unhealthy mechanisms to cope with bullying and ridicule when I was a kid, due to disability, one of which might have been OCD, which pretty much was going rampant during my teenage years. Thus, I might have lost too much valuable time in ruminating, rather than going out there and try to carve a place in society.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Hmmm, I think that I was/am (to a point) consumed by pride, that will/would not let me ask for support or help when I need it. On top of that, I've developed pretty unhealthy mechanisms to cope with bullying and ridicule when I was a kid, due to disability, one of which might have been OCD, which pretty much was going rampant during my teenage years. Thus, I might have lost too much valuable time in ruminating, rather than going out there and try to carve a place in society.


Here's a pamphlet you should read/ have your wrangler read to you


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Both are most likely linked.
> The best piece of advice I heard a out a relationship is : Having a good relationship is not all about choosing the right person rather how you approach it.
> 
> Life is 20 % bad things happening to you but 80% how you deal with it


They are indeed linked, but the whole inceldom thing is just a symptom after all.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Hmmm, I think that I was/am (to a point) consumed by pride, that will/would not let me ask for support or help when I need it. On top of that, I've developed pretty unhealthy mechanisms to cope with bullying and ridicule when I was a kid, due to disability, one of which might have been OCD, which pretty much was going rampant during my teenage years. Thus, I might have lost too much valuable time in ruminating, rather than going out there and try to carve a place in society.


What are your opinions on “&/or”?


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Hmmm, I think that I was/am (to a point) consumed by pride, that will/would not let me ask for support or help when I need it. On top of that, I've developed pretty unhealthy mechanisms to cope with bullying and ridicule when I was a kid, due to disability, one of which might have been OCD, which pretty much was going rampant during my teenage years. Thus, I might have lost too much valuable time in ruminating, rather than going out there and try to carve a place in society.


What are you good at, that has a potential social aspect involved?  Any talents or actual hobbies?  That's a faster path to better socialisation (and hence a greater likelihood of getting laid/finding a gf) than the one you appear to be on.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

I


Just A Butt said:


> What are your opinions on “&/or”?


I'm retarded eksplen.  using &/or as a substitute for and/or? If so, that's gay.....and lazy.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Hmmm, I think that I was/am (to a point) consumed by pride, that will/would not let me ask for support or help when I need it. On top of that, I've developed pretty unhealthy mechanisms to cope with bullying and ridicule when I was a kid, due to disability, one of which might have been OCD, which pretty much was going rampant during my teenage years. Thus, I might have lost too much valuable time in ruminating, rather than going out there and try to carve a place in society.



Maybe you're still consumed by pride. You acted like a sperg correcting everyone about their typos and asking stupid question while proclaiming your mental superiority.
Irl if you act like that you get ignored/rejected/beat up asap.

But at least now you admit it


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> What are you good at, that has a potential social aspect involved?  Any talents or actual hobbies?  That's a faster path to better socialisation (and hence a greater likelihood of getting laid/finding a gf) than the one you appear to be on.


I do not think that I am particularly good at something. I used to have various interests but when I became anhedonic, I stopped indulging in them. Well, I sketch..but that is just like saying I masturbate, I suppose.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Maybe you're still consumed by pride. You acted like a sperg correcting everyone about their typos and asking stupid question while proclaiming your mental superiority.
> Irl if you act like that you get ignored/rejected/beat up asap.
> 
> But at least now you admit it


I was correcting everyone as a retalliation towards the retard spam, I had no real intention to act superior. No, I do not act like that outside


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I do not think that I am particularly good at something. I used to have various interests but when I became anhedonic, I stopped indulging in them. Well, I sketch..but that is just like saying I masturbate, I suppose.


Masturbation is a sin.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> Masturbation is a sin.


Virgin Devil vs Chad wingpussy I guess


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> Masturbation is a sin.


Do it for me, so you spare me of the horrors that await.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

In all seriousness. Get off the internet for a while. Go outside. Try to get interested in things like before. Spend less time spanking it and more time trying to meet people. 

Or give up and die alone. The choice is yours.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Maybe simmer down on the doubleposting, too; bad habit to get into.  Use the edit function instead.
What steps have you taken to alleviate your dissatisfaction with your life?  Try getting out and doing something IRL, stay off the internet for a bit.

Damnit, @Just A Butt ! Ninja'd.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Maybe simmer down on the doubleposting, too; bad habit to get into.  Use the edit function instead.
> What steps have you taken to alleviate your dissatisfaction with your life?  Try getting out and doing something IRL, stay off the internet for a bit.


I continuously experience mental fog these days, but you are right, I've abused the fucking hell out of the net the last months or so. I should also learn how to modify my behaviour in such ways that it will make me seem less inflexible, something that is apparent on my posts.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I continuously experience mental fog these days, but you are right, I've abused the fucking hell out of the net the last months or so. I should also learn how to modify my behaviour in such ways that it will make me seem less inflexible, something that is apparent on my posts.


Self-awareness is a good starting point, definitely.  From there, whence?  Once you identify things you want to change, make a plan* to change them and execute it as well as you can.  Adaptation is a habit like any other.

*Literally write it down on paper and carry it with you.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Self-awareness is a good starting point, definitely.  From there, whence?  Once you identify things you want to change, make a plan* to change them and execute it as well as you can.  Adaptation is a habit like any other.
> 
> *Literally write it down on paper and carry it with you.


I am more self aware than needed, whenever I'm not throwing tantrums that is. But I should begin humbling myself down and actually learn to plan, something I never learned to really do.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony I am going to give you some actual advice to help you fit in before I resume the "Fuck off retard" spam:

Don't talk about your problems unless it's in the context of making fun of someone else. As in: "I'm literally disabled and I'm not nearly as lazy as [INSERT TARGET HERE]". Revealing personal shit is considered "power leveling" around here and is usually mocked. Which is what happened to you with your introduction, which I may add, was completely unnecessary. You didn't have to start a thread to introduce yourself that would have garnered ridicule regardless of the content. The way you did it however was the perfect storm of autism that attracted negative attention.

Now fuck off retard.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I am more self aware than needed, whenever I'm not throwing tantrums that is. But I should begin humbling myself down and actually learn to plan, something I never learned to really do.


It sounds like you're aware of the changes you need to make but for whatever reason you don't actively implement them in your day to day life.


----------



## kcbbq (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I am more self aware than needed, whenever I'm not throwing tantrums that is. But I should begin humbling myself down and actually learn to plan, something I never learned to really do.


You need to start apologizing for all the double posting (or worse), and you need to start now.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

BanalEntropy said:


> It sounds like you're aware of the changes you need to make but for whatever reason you don't actively implement them in your day to day life.


To a point this is true. However, mining through the issues I know I must take care of, I lose myself in the detail. For every one problem 400 branches will pop up, which usually end up overwhelming me.
     Nough sperging from my side, I do not want to tire you more.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> To a point this is true. However, mining through the issues I know I must take care of, I lose myself in the detail. For every one problem 400 branches will pop up, which usually end up overwhelming me.
> Nough sperging from my side, I do not want to tire you more.


Tire? Brother this is what we do for relaxation and fun.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony - have you seen the “Sneed’s Feed & Seed” meme?

It’s very funny


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Be


Just A Butt said:


> Tire? Brother this is what we do for relaxation and fun.


Being the lolcow is tiring for me then, I guess


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> I ain't.


Again, we're a fairly distrusting community, and will require pics of your facial deformities  rather than take you at your word.


*I'm getting Wirryum Chu vibes off this guy,


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> Tire? Brother this is what we do for relaxation and fun.


Fourm  Work  Is  Real  Work


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Being the lolcow is tiring for me then, I guess


May I suggest our International section? It may be more comfortable for you to lurk in your native language.


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Good question, I guess I was going through an anxiety episode, which did lead me to a pretty poor decision. The introduction was a mistake, but what prompted it was that I did genuinely desired to hear your take on the issue.
> Not to shit on you, not to argue, but to listen to what you have to say about the whole incel thing


That is what makes you a retard. Seeking out others' opinions on a well known autist's playground. Having anxiety is human, and being defensive when "attacked" is human, but it's all in fun here. We laugh at each other that we may laugh at ourselves.

Incels have a strange philosophy that leads back to none of the fault being their own. We all fall short at something, and striving to be better is part of the human condition. Passing the buck like incels tend to do, is childish. No one wants to date a child.

And now I'm being a retard.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> May I suggest our International section? It may be more comfortable for you to lurk in your native language.


Will do, althrough I am abandoning this account.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony - Have you seen “Better Call Saul”

it’s a show about a lawyer


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Will do, althrough I am abandoning this account.


Socking is against the rules. Don’t be naughty.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony
Is there thread in your language in the internation clique tho?


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> @Agony
> Is there thread in your language in the internation clique tho?


I'll check if there is.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> @Agony
> Is there thread in your language in the internation clique tho?


Reddit isn’t a language


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony The fuck did you expect to happen? It's Kiwi Farms. We're assholes.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> @Agony
> Is there thread in your language in the internation clique tho?


Well, the absence proves my country is a shithole.
    Nothing new.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Well, the absence proves my country is a shithole.
> Nothing new.


It can’t be all bad. You have internet.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Well, the absence proves my country is a shithole.
> Nothing new.


What language?


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> What language?


He considers typing on a keyboard different from spoken English


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> What language?


Won't say, but thank you all for your time and help.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Well, the absence proves my country is a shithole.
> Nothing new.


You can learn French and read my thread tho.





						Alain Soral / Maitre du Logos / Français sans peur, chrétien sans reproche / Ali Sourate
					

[Mod Edit: English version found here]  Alain Soral   Qui est Alain Bonnet Soral et pourquoi est-il aussi infâme et connu sur internet? Et bien il s'agit d'un essayiste et sociologue français connu pour ses pensées extrêmes,ses dérapages et ses nombreuses condamnations judiciaire. Soral est une...




					kiwifarms.net
				



Or wait until I translate I am pretty late and gay but I will end up finishing it


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Won't say, but thank you all for your time and help.


You cannot be doxed from your language lol


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 6, 2020)

A deformed incel from a shit hole country with internet access. Is it India?


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> You cannot be doxed from your language lol


It’s all we have left for the database. Besides BMI.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

C


JeanActimel said:


> You can learn French and read my thread tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legion de 


JeanActimel said:


> You can learn French and read my thread tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un membre de la Legion Etrangere?


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 6, 2020)

BanalEntropy said:


> A deformed incel from a shit hole country with internet access. Is it India?


I was gonna say that.


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Well, the absence proves my country is a shithole.
> Nothing new.


It also proves that very few cows come from your neck of the woods. Or that they greatly need to be exposed. Maybe you could introduce us to some of them. Write in your own language. Translations are pretty good in this day and age.


----------



## Maltninja (Sep 6, 2020)

So when will you abandon this account @Agony ? Is there anything here for you? Might you come back on a new and less personally revealing account?


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> C
> 
> Legion de
> 
> Un membre de la Legion Etrangere?


Nope he's just a jew hating muslim loving homophobic faggot


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> It also proves that very few cows come from your neck of the woods. Maybe you could introduce us to some of them. Write in your own language. Translations are pretty good in this day and age.


Dude, you wont believe the fuckery.
Problem is that they are a more....ummm backwards village type variation of a lolcow? I truly believe that making a reference to them about KF (never will) will elicit a response amongst the lines of "can I eat this?".      Tradmaxxed lolcows.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Nope he's just a jew hating muslim loving homophobic faggot


Beautiful....


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> At some point, I did cut off every tie to the community, but I got sucked in again. It is true though, that in moments of mental clarity I do realise that what I am bothered by is not the lack of romantic relationships, but my dissatisfaction with my life.


See Agony, stuff like this is what I wanted to know.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2020)

So, farewell for now! Off to sleep, 42 hours sleep deprived.


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> Dude, you wont believe the fuckery.
> Problem is that they are a more....ummm backwards village type variation of a lolcow? I truly believe that making a reference to them about KF (never will) will elicit a response amongst the lines of "can I eat this?".      Tradmaxxed lolcows.


This is what interests me. Not your amyoplasia, or your sex life. You are an untapped gold mine of knowledge about the people that you know or know about who are silly in your country. Welcome home, friend!


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Agony said:


> So, farewell for now! Off to sleep, 42 hours sleep deprived.


Don’t give this account up just yet. Relax and stay a while. Look around. We have some interesting stuff.

And like @Orion Balls said, new content is always welcome. Interested to see what you have out there.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Tell us more about your country's lolcows once you get back up.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 6, 2020)

What if I never called him retarded?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> What if I never called him retarded?


Then you're better than most.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 6, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> What if I never called him retarded?


Then you got here late.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Sep 6, 2020)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> @Agony The fuck did you expect to happen? It's Kiwi Farms. We're assholes.


nominate this for random text


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony if there was a woman that looked like you but as a female, would you have sex with her?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 6, 2020)

@Agony
@Agony
@Agony


----------



## Maurice Caine (Sep 6, 2020)

This guy is obviously a sock smh


----------



## soft kitty (Sep 6, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> This guy is obviously a sock smh


Well, we'll see soon enough if he gets banned.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 6, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Well, we'll see soon enough if he gets banned.


I don't want him to be, I wanna learn more about his experience in the incelverse.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 7, 2020)

Agony said:


> Quite ironic to hear that from a bunch of people that systematically confuse your with you're



How about a retard who doesn't use full stops at the end of sentences?

Simpleton.


----------



## Staffy (Sep 7, 2020)

Can this help the poor guy


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

Good god @Agony. You are an idiot and a boring one at that. I was going to suggest you carefully take the hook from your mouth and swim away. However after reading the thread I hope you stay on as you deserve this.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 7, 2020)

You guys forget, Agony is a great guy with a big heart, he isn't a retard!


----------



## Revo (Sep 7, 2020)

Our boy @Agony made this big brain thread called ironically _Greek tard talent show _: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/greek-tard-talent-show.76022/ (Archive)


----------



## TwistedCheshir (Sep 7, 2020)

you know though some word can cause people to hurt themselves or cause them to spiral in depression even i suck at spelling and shit


----------



## Lonely Grave (Sep 7, 2020)

Has the silly season for KF arrived? Nothing is happening and the autisitc spergs are more numerous than ever.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh, this retard is a "Greek?"

I wonder if he realizes Greeks are just Turks who cucked to Christianity?


----------



## Stardust (Sep 7, 2020)

There's one rule to win in life.  Do not be @BoxerShorts47.


----------



## Staffy (Sep 7, 2020)

Stardust said:


> There's one rule to win in life.  Do not be @BoxerShorts47.




I think they should team up


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 7, 2020)

Staffy said:


> I think they should team up


I think we should lock registration again.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Sep 7, 2020)

Ped Xing said:


> Oh, this retard is a "Greek?"
> 
> I wonder if he realizes Greeks are just Turks who cucked to Christianity?



He's the motherfucker who betrayed Leonidas.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 7, 2020)

So we now know at last what type of nationality/ethnicity Agony is.


> He's the motherfucker who betrayed Leonidas.


----------

